# Kirk Hunter Products



## Chizilla (Jan 11, 2021)

I wasn't following that much, did they took down some of their products out of their site? I owe Diamond Orchestra and it's not showing up anymore under products.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 3, 2021)

Interestingly, i looked for Kirk Hunter Diamond Orchestra this week, and with a Google search, it went to a page within the Kirk Hunter site.

Also, though not showing up in Products, doing a search in the Kirk Hunter site itself does go to that page, and KHDO does still seem to be on sale at $99 currently!



Diamond Symphony Orchestra


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 15, 2021)

Looks like it's abandoned.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 15, 2021)

if you can get it for $99 its not a bad deal, but I believe its officially unsupported last I heard.


----------

